# JB Weld what have you used it for?



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Just thought I would start a fun thread. 

I have used it to reinforce mini T rear hub carriers that always seem to break.

Glue in a motor magnet.

Fill the hole an a yokomo shock cap when I lost the screw. 

Your Turn


----------



## DLM (Mar 10, 2004)

*jb weld-what have you used it for*

I put neo magnets in place of ceramic and used TOO MUCH and of course the 3 magnets on one side, well 2 had the right polarity but the middle one was opposite. To make a story short, i used dremel to take all 6 out. Now all you need is a dab on each corner to hold. Here's the kicker, i didn't talk FRENCH the whole time i was dremeling out! LOL- Oh yes , i put one neo on each side with a dab of ca and it's holding, now you know the rest of story!!


----------



## Clifford (Dec 20, 2003)

*Stuck a trunk latch on with it*

I had an 87 labaron and the trunk latch broke I used JB weld and attached it to the same place the spot weld was it worked fine.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Everything!! For R/C I've used it to put a magnet back in a Ti can. I tried epoxy the first two times. It has been in there for a long time now with no trouble at all.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## dmd746 (Jan 25, 2004)

I held a valve seat in my lawnmower engine in for an entire summer a few years back. It ran great.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

dmd746 said:


> I held a valve seat in my lawnmower engine in for an entire summer a few years back. It ran great.


thats pretty impressive


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

Cracked the engine case on a 1970 Honda 90 3-wheeler and used JB Weld to fix. It has been holding for 10+ yrs now like that. 

Plus many other items. 

JB Weld, Duct tape, bailing wire, WD-40, and vice grips are all you'll need!


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

I had some pores in my aluminum heads on my racecar engine that were weeping a little water into the combustion chamber... My engine builder said the only choice was to replace the heads. A litle JB weld pushed into the pores and allowed to dry. checked the heads for flatness and not a single problem since.... 

JB saved me big $$$ on that one!


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

Most recent use to lock a set of Clodbuster differentials. Have used in the past to repair threads in a mower engine and multiple household repairs :thumbsup: Wouldn't be without the stuff.


----------



## nascarfan (Jan 22, 2004)

mattyk6 said:


> JB Weld, Duct tape, bailing wire, WD-40, and vice grips are all you'll need!


We must be related  

Fix cracks and splits in bodies, broken body mounts, lock diffs and anything else that breaks.


----------

